# 2012 DC Club Dues due date - 12/10/11



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

There are a couple interesting tidbits using the "Owner Tips" link in today's edition of the Marriott Vacation Club Insider newsletter.  The most important seems to be this:


> If you fail to pay your Club Dues, you'll lose your status as an Enrolled Owner and will no longer be able to use Vacation Club Points — plus, if you want to re-enroll in the program again, you'll need to pay the current enrollment fee. That's why it's so important to *keep an eye out for your Club Dues bills. Look for yours after November 1, and make sure to make your payment before December 10, 2011.*



This confirms that once enrolled, an owner can choose to un-enroll (by not paying the Club Dues) and then re-enroll again (by paying the current enrollment fee.)  Plus I think this is the first time that they've included a chart comparing the per/transaction fees of un-enrolled Weeks to the Club Dues of enrolled Weeks, and really played up the benefit of enrolling Weeks simply to save on fees:


> ... One of the benefits of enrolling your week(s) in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program is that your reservation fees are consolidated into a single annual fee called Club Dues. ...
> 
> *Current Fee   -   Current Amount   -   Included in Club Dues?*
> 
> ...



There's also another interesting chart using a "Benefits at a Glance" link in the newsletter but as you can see, I don't know how to copy imbedded charts.  This one won't set up as cleanly as the one above so if anyone knows a way to copy it as is to here, it's a pretty good reference for DC Points usage according to Owner/Premier/Premier Plus status.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Sue. I think mine get billed automatically to the Chase Marriott card. While looking at the site and going to the "View your benefits at a glance" link it seems they are mixing apples and oranges with the trust vs legacy benefits. At one spot it says I can trade 75% of my DC points for MRP's but I seem to remember that was only for trust point owners.

It also says I can get 45% off on a rental if I use my Chase card. That's a new one to me. I guess I'm going to have to call the VOA.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

What a coincidence - those are the two that caught my eye, too!  With the MRP maybe they think it's clear enough that if you're an Enrolled owner, you can exchange your Week(s) for *either* DC *or* MR Points but you can't exchange MRP from enrolled/converted Week(s) for DC Points.  Well, it IS clear enough if you read all the rules in the docs but this chart sure muddies those waters.

And about the rental discount (which we make pretty good use of) - I knew past Insiders had a few different one-time discounts but this is the first time that I remember seeing percentage-off discounts across the board.  (Of course, subject to availability.)  The MOD discount for un-enrolled Weeks has been 25% with an additional 10% if you use the Marriott VISA.  Now this chart says that for Enrolled owners and DC Points purchasers, the rental discount is 25% for Owners, 30% for Premier and 35% for Premier Plus with an additional 10% for any owner if you use your Marriott VISA.  Does anyone know if using the MOD discount at marriott.com will work to pull up the DC-related discounts automatically, or must we call a VOA?

Also, we use our Marriott VISA like you probably do to pay all our Marriott-related fee but I didn't know you could set up auto-pay for the DC dues.  Will have to look into that ...

******
I managed somehow to save this nifty chart as a file to my desktop which I think can be linked here, but I don't want to do something that might give access to my my-vacationclub.com account or computer!  How can I tell if it's safe to put that link here?


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> What a coincidence - those are the two that caught my eye, too!  With the MRP maybe they think it's clear enough that if you're an Enrolled owner, you can exchange your Week(s) for *either* DC *or* MR Points but you can't exchange MRP from enrolled/converted Week(s) for DC Points.  Well, it IS clear enough if you read all the rules in the docs but this chart sure muddies those waters.
> 
> And about the rental discount (which we make pretty good use of) - I knew past Insiders had a few different one-time discounts but this is the first time that I remember seeing percentage-off discounts across the board.  (Of course, subject to availability.)  The MOD discount for un-enrolled Weeks has been 25% with an additional 10% if you use the Marriott VISA.  Now this chart says that for Enrolled owners and DC Points purchasers, the rental discount is 25% for Owners, 30% for Premier and 35% for Premier Plus with an additional 10% for any owner if you use your Marriott VISA.  Does anyone know if using the MOD discount at marriott.com will work to pull up the DC-related discounts automatically, or must we call a VOA?
> 
> ...



https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/enewsletters/september_2011_premier_plus.htm

Is this the Link to the newsletter that you and jimf are posting about?  

If so, where is the chart?


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/enewsletters/september_2011_premier_plus.htm
> 
> Is this the Link to the newsletter that you and jimf are posting about?
> 
> If so, where is the chart?



Hmmm, that one is from September, the one we're talking about is this one which is October's newsletter that I got in email last night.  (I tried changing the "September" in your link's web address to "October", the way someone else said it could be done when we talked about this before, but it didn't work.)  If my link works here then try clicking on "Owner Tips" under "Helpful links" in the column on the left, and then click on the the "View Your Benefits at a Glance" link on that page to pull up the chart.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmm, that one is from September, the one we're talking about is this one which is October's newsletter that I got in email last night.  (I tried changing the "September" in your link's web address to "October", the way someone else said it could be done when we talked about this before, but it didn't work.)  If my link works here then try clicking on "Owner Tips" under "Helpful links" in the column on the left, and then click on the the "View Your Benefits at a Glance" link on that page to pull up the chart.



Thank you  

I do not receive these emails, couldn't find the link to the newsletter you posted.  Guess I just don't rate the courtesy of an email.  

I guess I feel about the same way about that as you do about XYZ 

EDITED TO ADD:  I noticed the link you posted is to a page in marriottvacationclub.com.  When I went to that web address and logged in, I was transported away to my-vacationclub.com, where I found the link I posted.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/eNewsletter.jsp


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I do not receive these emails, couldn't find the link to the newsletter you posted.  Guess I just don't rate the courtesy of an email.
> 
> *I guess I feel about the same way about that as you do about XYZ *



Don't blame you a bit for that - just be careful when you're banging your head against the desk in frustration.


----------



## tiel (Oct 20, 2011)

original remarks deleted


----------



## KathyPet (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is my understanding.  Tell me if I am wrong.  FOr those of us who have Legacy weeks who enrolled in DC points we continue to trade for MR rewards points exactly the way we always have.  If your resort allows you to trade yearly for MR points then you can.  If every other year then you can.  You still trade your week for MR as you always have.  The fact that you are enrolled in DC points actually has no impact on your trades for MR points.  You cannot trade legacy weeks for DC points and then trade those for MR points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

2012 DC Club Dues due date - 12/10/11 

Merry Christmas from Marriott. Of course if you miss it, Marriott becomes the Grinch. I don't mean to sound negative, but I really hope that if someone is late with the annual fee that they do have a grace period before you have to re-enroll.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> Here is my understanding.  Tell me if I am wrong.  FOr those of us who have Legacy weeks who enrolled in DC points we continue to trade for MR rewards points exactly the way we always have.  If your resort allows you to trade yearly for MR points then you can.  If every other year then you can.  You still trade your week for MR as you always have.  The fact that you are enrolled in DC points actually has no impact on your trades for MR points.  You cannot trade legacy weeks for DC points and then trade those for MR points.



This is correct for developer purchasers. Resale owners gain the ability to trade their weeks for MRP. You are correct in regard to legacy owners not being able to convert to DC and then to MRPs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> ******
> I managed somehow to save this nifty chart as a file to my desktop which I think can be linked here, but I don't want to do something that might give access to my my-vacationclub.com account or computer!  How can I tell if it's safe to put that link here?



The links don't appear to link to my-vacationclub.com. They go to Marriottvacationclub.com. So posting a link wouldn't give any access to your account.

You are pretty safe to link to any part of your my-vacationclub.com account. The user won't have access to your information. If the information requires login, it will prompt the person to enter their user name and password unless they are already logged in.

Here is a link to the nifty chart:
http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/landing/email/insider/2011-10/standard.shtml?loc=HQ59*1-2SJA2O&cid=email-mvc-owners-insider-standard-2011-oct-tl-owner-tips&feature=8


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> *2012 DC Club Dues due date - 12/10/11
> *
> Merry Christmas from Marriott. Of course if you miss it, Marriott becomes the Grinch. I don't mean to sound negative, but I really hope that if someone is late with the annual fee that they do have a grace period before you have to re-enroll.



It may well be the plan is for MAR to collect the dues $ before VAC is spun off, so they can keep the money in MAR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> It may well be the plan is for MAR to collect the dues $ before VAC is spun off, so they can keep the money in MAR.



I had considered this. It would help MAR fourth quarter results.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> It may well be the plan is for MAR to collect the dues $ before VAC is spun off, so they can keep the money in MAR.





dioxide45 said:


> I had considered this. It would help MAR fourth quarter results.



Hmmmmm.  I've thought all along that any and every number related to the timeshares would just morph over to VAC when it's spun off.  Are you saying now that MAR can finagle the numbers so that credits from timeshares can stay with MAR even after the spin-off?  Or are you saying that MAR wants the Club Dues collected before the spin-off date so that MAR's 4th quarter - with the timeshare segments included - reflects that income?

I hate how it's possible for folks to find ulterior motives every time Marriott makes a new announcement.  Honestly, I just thought that with the DC up and running for two Club Dues cycles now, Marriott has decided on a due date a month before the MF due dates for Weeks.  That seemed like enough of an advantage for MAR over the individual resorts' HOA's.  Didn't think anything at all about the spin-off ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmmm.  I've thought all along that any and every number related to the timeshares would just morph over to VAC when it's spun off.  Are you saying now that MAR can finagle the numbers so that credits from timeshares can stay with MAR even after the spin-off?  Or are you saying that MAR wants the Club Dues collected before the spin-off date so that MAR's 4th quarter - with the timeshare segments included - reflects that income?



Implying that MAR wants club dues collected before spinoff date so their results look better with the timeshare segment included.




> I hate how it's possible for folks to find ulterior motives every time Marriott makes a new announcement.



It wouldn't be any fun if we didn't  



> Honestly, I just thought that with the DC up and running for two Club Dues cycles now, Marriott has decided on a due date a month before the MF dues for Weeks.  That seemed like enough of an advantage for MAR over the individual resorts' HOA's.  Didn't think anything at all about the spin-off ...



I am not sure why they landed on December 10th as the due date for DC club dues. I would have preferred it sometime in to the new year or sometime in the spring or summer. I think a lot of people will miss these dues because they are due around the same time as HOA maintenance fees. The two sets of dues due around the same time will be confusing to many.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The links don't appear to link to my-vacationclub.com. They go to Marriottvacationclub.com. So posting a link wouldn't give any access to your account.
> 
> You are pretty safe to link to any part of your my-vacationclub.com account. The user won't have access to your information. If the information requires login, it will prompt the person to enter their user name and password unless they are already logged in.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Windje said the same thing you did, that my links are probably safe because of the difference between marriottvacationclub.com and my-vacationclub.com, and because of the log-in required for our accounts.

But if I click on your link I still have to click on the "View Your Benefits at a Glance" link on the page that comes up, in order to get to the nifty chart with Owner/Premier/Premier Plus status benefits.  (After all this that chart is probably going to look ridiculous - and so will I.  Folks are going to wonder why I think it's worth eighty-seven posts in a thread, and I'll have to agree because it's a nifty thing but it's not nearly Award Winning.    )


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks.  Windje said the same thing you did, that my links are probably safe because of the difference between marriottvacationclub.com and my-vacationclub.com, and because of the log-in required for our accounts.
> 
> But if I click on your link I still have to click on the "View Your Benefits at a Glance" link on the page that comes up, in order to get to the nifty chart with Owner/Premier/Premier Plus status benefits.  (After all this that chart is probably going to look ridiculous - and so will I.  Folks are going to wonder why I think it's worth eighty-seven posts in a thread, and I'll have to agree because it's a nifty thing but it's not nearly Award Winning.    )



I misunderstood, I thought the nifty chart you were referring to was the one showing the fees included in club fee. Not sure how I did that, but I did.

That chart you are referring to is some type of popup java script or something. So it isn't possible to link directly to it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I misunderstood, I thought the nifty chart you were referring to was the one showing the fees included in club fee. Not sure how I did that, but I did.
> 
> That chart you are referring to is some type of popup java script or something. So it isn't possible to link directly to it.



:hysterical:   See?!  What a waste of posts!


----------



## m61376 (Oct 21, 2011)

Though the potentially large discount on reservations does justify all the posts; I sure would like to know how that works. Are enrolled owners seeing a higher discount with the MOD code?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 21, 2011)

m61376 said:


> Though the potentially large discount on reservations does justify all the posts; I sure would like to know how that works. Are enrolled owners seeing a higher discount with the MOD code?



The problem is that no one really knows how to book this new discounted rate. Do you call your VOA? It doesn't appear they have provided a discount code to use on Marriott.com for the discount. It seems that perhaps these discounts are only available on MVCI properties?


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmmm.  *I've thought all along that any and every number related to the timeshares would just morph over to VAC when it's spun off.  Are you saying now that MAR can finagle the numbers so that credits from timeshares can stay with MAR even after the spin-off*?  *Or are you saying that MAR wants the Club Dues collected before the spin-off date so that MAR's 4th quarter - with the timeshare segments included - reflects that income?*
> 
> MAR wants to collect as much cash as it can from VAC customers before the spin.  It can keep more when the spin takes place.
> 
> *I hate how it's possible for folks to find ulterior motives every time Marriott makes a new announcement.*  Honestly, I just thought that with the DC up and running for two Club Dues cycles now, Marriott has decided on a due date a month before the MF due dates for Weeks.  That seemed like enough of an advantage for MAR over the individual resorts' HOA's.  Didn't think anything at all about the spin-off ...



Somebody selected December 10, a date very likely before the spin occurs, for a reason.

*Read the Form 10.  *

MAR is doing everything it can to suck cash or other benefits out of VAC before the transaction.


Part of the spin transaction involves the sale of $40 million of mandatorily redeemable 10% preferred stock by the US holding company of VAC.  The proceeds of the sale will be retained by MAR.  

MAR will retain the tax loss carryforwards (~$300MM) as a result of this transaction.
(Sources:  Page 53, Form 10 - Second Amendment filed 9/30/11, Tax Sharing and Indemnification Agreement, Pages 162-163, Fourth Paragraph)



Add a $50MM+ annual license fee from VAC to MAR for the name.

That's a giant sucking sound you hear . . . as cash is heading to MAR from VAC.

Sue, be careful who you are rooting for.  There's a distinction to be made between MAR and VAC.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 21, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I had considered this. It would help MAR fourth quarter results.



Reported earnings reflect accrual basis recognition of revenues.    Revenues under GAAP are recognized when earned and a one year membership should be recognized in 4 quarterly pieces over a fiscal year.  That process does not necessarily coincide with the collection of cash.  

That 12/10 date was not randomly selected.  MAR can go forward separately with more cash if VAC customers pay dues before rather than after the spin.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 21, 2011)

Marriott said someplace when the DC club was introduced that annual dues would be billed in October for the following year.  I was surprised when it was delayed last year.  The current timing does not seem to be an acceleration from what was contemplated all along.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 21, 2011)

m61376 said:


> Though the potentially large discount on reservations does justify all the posts; I sure would like to know how that works. Are enrolled owners seeing a higher discount with the MOD code?





dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that no one really knows how to book this new discounted rate. Do you call your VOA? It doesn't appear they have provided a discount code to use on Marriott.com for the discount. It seems that perhaps these discounts are only available on MVCI properties?



I tried marriott.com for a single night, 1/3/12, 6 ppl at Hilton Head with the MOD code.  All eight of the MVCI properties came up with the 35% "Special Owner Discount Rate using Marriott VISA" and the 25% "MVCI Owner Discount Rate."  None showed the 45% discount rate for Premier Plus status.  (No hotels came up but I wasn't expecting them anyway with 6 ppl, and the MOD discount happens few and far between with hotels.)

My plan will be to search marriott.com first and then call a VOA to try to get the higher DC Owner discount for any room that shows as being eligible for the MVCI Owner discount rate.  I'll try to remember to post about the experience when the time comes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 21, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> Somebody selected December 10, a date very likely before the spin occurs, for a reason.
> 
> *Read the Form 10.  *
> 
> ...



I'm rooting for me!     All I want is to still be happy with owning Marriotts, and to still enjoy our vacations.  So far so good.  I will not be happy if I have to read any business/financial reports but that would be right up Don's alley.  Maybe I'll print out the Form 10 and give it to him at breakfast on the first day of our next trip - can't wait to see his face then.  :hysterical:


----------



## crjask (Oct 29, 2011)

*You do have to call MVC to get additional discount*

We had a reservation for Beachplace over President's weekend.  We are using Destination points for Thursday night (part of our 800 plus points) and then 3 nights using the MOD discount on Marriott.com.  We had a 35% discount using our Marriott visa.  When I read this thread, I called MVC to see if we could get a 40% discount since we have Premier status.  I gave my confirmation # and it seemed like they had to look into a "bucket" to see if it was available.  I was told it was, so they cancelled our current reservation and then made a new one dropping our nightly rate another 5%.  Good deal.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 2, 2011)

FYI, today the "Check Status/Make A Payment" link on my-vacationclub.com shows the Club Dues fees due 12/10/11.


----------



## GregT (Nov 2, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> FYI, today the "Check Status/Make A Payment" link on my-vacationclub.com shows the Club Dues fees due 12/10/11.



It's odd, because I don't see the bill for the $199, just for the MFs....

Hmmm.....anyone else see this too?

Thx!

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmm.  Looks like they're updating the accounts throughout the day today.  Last night there wasn't any indication of the 2012 Club Dues on my account at all.  This morning there was no invoice - it only showed up using that "Check Status/Make A Payment" link.  I just checked the "View Maintenance Fee Package" link again and the 2012 invoice is there now.  (Reviewing past years it looks like my resort MF bills were sent out mid-November; I'm not seeing those yet.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am able to see our $165 Club Dues amount due.


----------



## RBERR1 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am able to see $199 club dues but not my MF for 2012


----------



## winger (Nov 2, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I am able to see our $165 Club Dues amount due.


Wow, this is the ONLY TS fee that has NOT increased for me this year. I like this DC (with a little sarcasm)


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 2, 2011)

My account doesn't show either my mf's or club fee.
Last year, the club fee never did show up on my account, and I never got an email or snail mail notice of it. I had to phone in my payment after I read on these boards that the club fee had been posted for others.


----------



## tiel (Nov 2, 2011)

We have the DC fee and some of our MF's, but not all.  But since we rarely log into our account after September (all of our weeks are booked by then), I'm glad TUGgers posted the fees were being posted!  Otherwise, we might have missed the due date.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Per the important dates link:



> December 10, 2011 - 2012 Club Dues will be due. Watch for your Club Dues bill *which will be sent on November 1, 2011*



Has anyone received a bill? I figure if it was sent via snail mail that is should have arrived by now and I don't recall seeing any e-mail yet with a bill.


----------



## mwwich (Nov 15, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Per the important dates link:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received a bill? I figure if it was sent via snail mail that is should have arrived by now and I don't recall seeing any e-mail yet with a bill.



No bill, saw it posted online a couple of weeks ago and paid it.


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a actual hard copy bill.  Got it the end of last week


----------



## NboroGirl (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten a bill, yet. And I never receive those newsletters other people seem to get once a month.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Nov 15, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Per the important dates link:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received a bill? I figure if it was sent via snail mail that is should have arrived by now and I don't recall seeing any e-mail yet with a bill.



Received the bill in the mail last week in the Toronto area. However, I found out that it was due Dec 10 on TUG, and already paid it. 

I'm not impressed about the short notice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2011)

For many it is probably no notice (at least not yet). We only know about it from reading it here. I am sure that the average Marriott owner doesn't check their my-vacation club account but twice a year. When MF are due and when they make a reservation. Last year these dues were paid in early January. Without notice I expect to see a lot of due going unpaid.


----------



## GregT (Nov 15, 2011)

By the way, I learned that I have two accounts with Marriott -- one that had my MFs and one that had my DClub bill.  Apparently the DClub can't sent a bill when the owner is a Trust. 

Accordingly, I never received my bill where I expected it.  They've since linked the two accounts -- but it was an unexpected development.

So.....if you've not gotten your DClub bill....and you hold your property in your family trust.....perhaps you should call your VOA and go hunting for the bill.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> ... It also says I can get 45% off on a rental if I use my Chase card. That's a new one to me. I guess I'm going to have to call the VOA.





m61376 said:


> Though the potentially large discount on reservations does justify all the posts; I sure would like to know how that works. Are enrolled owners seeing a higher discount with the MOD code?





dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that no one really knows how to book this new discounted rate. Do you call your VOA? It doesn't appear they have provided a discount code to use on Marriott.com for the discount. It seems that perhaps these discounts are only available on MVCI properties?





crjask said:


> We had a reservation for Beachplace over President's weekend.  We are using Destination points for Thursday night (part of our 800 plus points) and then 3 nights using the MOD discount on Marriott.com.  We had a 35% discount using our Marriott visa.  When I read this thread, I called MVC to see if we could get a 40% discount since we have Premier status.  I gave my confirmation # and it seemed like they had to look into a "bucket" to see if it was available.  I was told it was, so they cancelled our current reservation and then made a new one dropping our nightly rate another 5%.  Good deal.



Excellent deal!  I called today for 5 nights at SurfWatch in a 2BR oceanvista unit.  Looking at marriott.com the rates were:
- $354 "Leisure Rate"
- $266 "MOD" Vacation Club Owner discount, 25% off
- $230 "MOD" Vacation Club Owner discount using Marriott VISA, 35% off

I called a VOA and asked her to check for the 45% DC Premier Plus discount.  At first she didn't know what I was talking about and wasn't sure she could do anything for me without a discount code (which there isn't one in the Insider.)  But she was very pleasant and found it eventually - it seemed like she was checking some kind of list and found it there.  I ended up getting the nights for $195, not a bad deal at all!

Between all of us I think we've figured out that if you want the DC cash discounts you have to call a VOA.  That's an inconvenience that some don't want to deal with, granted, but at least they're pleasant and willing to work with us to find the answers to our questions.  I continue to be somewhat impressed with the VOA's (considering this is all as new to them as it is to us.)

If DC Members want to look into this discount but don't have access to the Insider emails, it might help you to mention that the info is stated in the "Benefits At A Glance" link from the 10/19/11 Insider.  It reads:

"Owner Rental Discounts:

Owner, 25% off*
Premier Owner, 30% off*
Premier Plus Owner, 35%*

* Additional 10% discount if purchased using Marriott Rewards VISA."


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Excellent deal!  I called today for 5 nights at SurfWatch in a 2BR oceanvista unit.  Looking at marriott.com the rates were:
> - $354 "Leisure Rate"
> - $266 "MOD" Vacation Club Owner discount, 25% off
> - $230 "MOD" Vacation Club Owner discount using Marriott VISA, 35% off
> ...



Do you have to pay at the time of booking? Is the cancellation policy the same as those on Marriott.com?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you have to pay at the time of booking? Is the cancellation policy the same as those on Marriott.com?



It's not a pre-paid stay, nothing's been charged to my VISA yet.  I'll check again tomorrow to see if they've charged one night but I don't remember her saying they would.  She made a point of saying that we'll need our Owner's ID Card and VISA when we check in, and she verified the 3-day cancellation policy.

The policy for the Leisure Rate and 35% MOD with VISA rate (on marriott.com) is the same, 14 days in advance with 1 night charged if you don't give notice.

The cancellation policy for the 25% MOD rate (on marriott.com) and 45% DC Owner rate (through VOA) is the same, 3 days in advance with 1 night charged if you don't give notice.

  Don't see much rhyme or reason there.

I didn't ask how many units an owner can book with these rates; both MOD rates limit it to "maximum of 2 villas per Member per stay."  That same limitation isn't in the Rate Rules on my confirmation.

{eta} And one more thing that someone may ask ... the confirmation says, "This stay will be credited to your Marriott Rewards account."


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Owner Rental Discount Codes*

I decided to post this here as it is somewhat off topic on the DC Points on eBay thread.

Thanks to help from Dewnay and Larue, here is the complete list of codes to receive the new DC Owner discount for rentals. It appears from using these codes that is is much like the MOD code, it is primarily available for vacation club properties and not at hotels. You should now be able to use these codes to book these rates on Marriott.com instead of having to call a VOA.


MOD - Owner 25% Discount - 35% if you pay with the Marriott Visa.
Y85 - Premier Owner 30% Discount.
Y83 - Premier Owner 40% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Visa.
P34 - Premier Plus Owner 35% Discount.
P33 - Premier Plus Owner 45% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Visa.


----------



## gblotter (Dec 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I am able to see our $165 Club Dues amount due.





RBERR1 said:


> I am able to see $199 club dues but not my MF for 2012


Sorry for my confusion, but are the annual DC dues $165 or $199?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2011)

gblotter said:


> Sorry for my confusion, but are the annual DC dues $165 or $199?



It depends on the number of points you have, and I think the cutoff is 6500 points. The same cutoff for Premier Owner. Less than 6500 points the annual DC fee is $165. 6500 and over the DC fee is $199.

From the FAQ on the my-vacationclub.com website:



> *What are Club Dues?* Once you enroll, reservation and usage fees such as locking off, membership with Interval International and trading for Marriott Rewards points will be consolidated into one annual, convenient fee called Club Dues. Club Dues are initially set at $165 if you own or have enrolled up to 6,499 Vacation Club Points. Club Dues are initially set at $199 if you own or have enrolled 6,500 or more Vacation Club Points.


----------



## Dewnay (Dec 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I decided to post this here as it is somewhat off topic on the DC Points on eBay thread.
> 
> Here are some of the codes to receive the new DC Owner discount for rentals. It appears from using these codes that is is much like the MOD code, it is primarily available for vacation club properties and not at hotels. You should now be able to use these codes to book these rates on Marriott.com instead of having to call a VOA.
> 
> ...



Here's the missing codes:

P34 - Premier Plus Owner 35% Discount.
P33 - Premier Plus Owner 45% Discount with you pay with the Marriott Visa.


Dewnay


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2011)

Dewnay said:


> Here's the missing codes:
> 
> P34 - Premier Plus Owner 35% Discount.
> P33 - Premier Plus Owner 45% Discount with you pay with the Marriott Visa.
> ...



Thanks, I updated my list in my prior post.

I wonder if a Premier Plus owner can book a room under the Premier rate? Since these rates are capacity controlled, it is possible that the Premier Plus rates could be booked but the Premier rates still available.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 10, 2011)

This appears to be a change from the original pricing. As I recall it was based on the number of weeks owned not their worth in points. One week owners paid $165 and owners of two or more weeks paid $199.

At least that's the way I remember it. Doing it by points seems a bit more equitable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 10, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> This appears to be a change from the original pricing. As I recall it was based on the number of weeks owned not their worth in points. One week owners paid $165 and owners of two or more weeks paid $199.
> 
> At least that's the way I remember it. Doing it by points seems a bit more equitable.



I believe it has always been based on the number of points. I think what you remember was a source of some confusion early on, but it was always based on points.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> This appears to be a change from the original pricing. As I recall it was based on the number of weeks owned not their worth in points. One week owners paid $165 and owners of two or more weeks paid $199.
> 
> At least that's the way I remember it. Doing it by points seems a bit more equitable.





dioxide45 said:


> I believe it has always been based on the number of points. I think what you remember was a source of some confusion early on, but it was always based on points.



I think Club Dues have always been based on the number of points, too.  Jim, maybe you're thinking about the variance in enrollment fees?  That's based on the number of weeks (as well as if they were purchased direct or as external resales.)


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rather than looking for a couple of hours to find my original docs only to find out that that you guys are right as usual I think I'll just go back to hanging Christmas decorations.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Rather than looking for a couple of hours to find my original docs only to find out that that you guys are right as usual I think I'll just go back to hanging Christmas decorations.



When you're done do you want to come over here and get started?  I'll happily look through your paperwork instead!  :rofl:


----------

